# Wolf delisted



## Stickboy2 (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks like things are changing for wolves....at least for the time being.

https://gfp.sd.gov/wolf/


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I would so love to hunt a wolf!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

https://fwp.mt.gov/hunt/regulations/wolf

Oh that's right, he has me blocked. :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I would so love to hunt a wolf!


A friend went up to Canada to hunt them and he said that it was the coldest and most miserable hunt that he has ever been on. Not to mention not even seeing a wolf.

I was suppose to go with him but couldn't make it that year.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I would so love to hunt a wolf!


Not gonna lie, they're pretty cool.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You’re in like 3rd grade in that picture!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> You're in like 3rd grade in that picture!


What can I say? I've always been a precocious slaughterer


----------

